# Just Ordered A 2007 30rls



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I just purchased a 2007 30RLS at Dandy RV in Birmingham and will pick it up Saturday, traded in my 25RSS. The wife is happy and when the wife is happy everyone is happy. I will be changing my profile. The 30RLS has several new ideas and the interior looks great. Storage is great.

Stan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lots a Luck


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations Stan. That is where I purchased my 2006 from.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Stan!
Great news!! Congrats on your new 30rls action 
Let us know how everything goes on Saturday,
Dawn sunny


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new tradeup!!

Good luck with the PDI and pickup.

C-Mac


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Congrads

We love ours!!!

Sharon


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. That 25RSS didn't last long did it?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Where were you 3-4 weeks ago?







I was looking for a used 25rss and ended up with a new (last years still on lot) from Dandy.....

Congrats on your new Outback


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations!! We have a 2005 30 RLS and love it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Stan,

Congratulations to you and your DW! That will be a nice step up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats MC56 on the 30RLS nice upgrade
I'm sure you will enjoy it









Don


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Glad to see that you traded one Outback for another - speaks well for product satisfaction!


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

campmg said:


> Congrats on the new Outback. That 25RSS didn't last long did it?


We loved our 25RSS but the wife had some medical problems last year and the slide bed is just not working out, other than that the 25RSS was great.
Stan


----------

